# solar energy



## م.وسيم (14 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

اخواني الكرام 

انا بحاجه لكتاب عن الطاقة المتجددة واستغلالها وخصوصا الطاقه الشمسيه فان امكن المساعده فلكم جزيل الشكر :14:


----------



## م.وسيم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكلو ما حدا مهتم بالموضوع ولو انه النفط رح ينتهي بيوم من الايام والشمس هي المصدر المتجدد للطاقه


----------



## mohamed_hassan (22 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21420
اليك هنا ماطلبت
http://www.solarexpert.com/
http://www.colostate.edu/Orgs/SEAL/sites.html


http://www.solarenergysociety.ca/newsletter.asp
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7882
ودي كانت لبعض المواقع التي تهتم بهذا


----------



## م.وسيم (23 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يا باشا وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك الكريم


----------



## م.وسيم (4 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب غلبناكم وغلبناكم اذا ممكن مساعده للبحث عن 
Auto tracking solar energy


----------



## م.وسيم (14 أكتوبر 2006)

mech_hani قال:


> طيب غلبناكم وغلبناكم اذا ممكن مساعده للبحث عن
> Auto tracking solar energy



ممكن المساعده

:81:


----------

